# That's What Grandfathers are for



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

My grandson Fin (good fishy name) aged 4 asked me to take him fishing next time I was in town. Happened to be on Sunday so took him (and his dad) to North Entrance being a safe fishing area from the bank.

After about an hour I managed to quiertly hook up to something small and transferred the rod to Fin. He was excited when he felt the fish tugging and with my assistance it was eventually landed, photographed and I then explained why we were not taking it home but were putting it back in the water.

Fish happily swam off, Fin and father happy and Gramps stoked.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and Fin will remember that moment forever.

Good one grandad!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

aaaawwwwwww that is SO cute!


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Precious moments!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Good one.

Not many fish that size make it back into the water around the Entrance these days. Most end up in a mincer.


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

I got it from a VERY reliable source that your Granson Fin outfished Pop and Dad   . Now that's a story in itself. Go Fin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Top stuff Rod, he will remember fishing with granddad an his first fish forever. Just wait till his twenty one it will be a 45cm bream 

Cheers Dave


----------

